# Last 1, I promise!



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Hit up the Shalimar bridge again with Jeff to do some last minute fishing before we headed back to Pcola. Within the first 5 minutes I was hooked up! Right away gave a nice lil jump and lots of head shakes, spec for sure! And sure enough I brought in a nice spec! Fished in the same spot for another 10 mins before moving down another 20 yards and hooked up again on what I thought was a lil red but it turned out to be a feisty Blue!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Showoff...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Haters are my Motivators! :thumbup1:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't you dare apologize for posting fishing reports, especially ones where you've caught fish, looks like you guys have found a nice spot over there.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, it's killer! Forgot to include we that we saw a 20lb black drum or so as well! Next time I am in FWB my goal is a shark from there! The locals have told me there are some monster bulls.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Any bait your way?


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I looked for you over there this evening but obviously your fishing below the bridge line lol. I was just driving home and figured id see ya. Again I fish those waters regularly and love it. As for the sharks I freedive/spearfish choctaw bay, which is were you are, all the time and yes there are some BIG bull sharks roaming those waters. Ive been face to face with one that had to be 3-4 feet wide. The water was too murky for me to see the tail end of him so I have no idea how long he was. Plus I didnt stick around long enough to measure him up.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Disco said:


> I looked for you over there this evening but obviously your fishing below the bridge line lol. I was just driving home and figured id see ya. Again I fish those waters regularly and love it. As for the sharks I freedive/spearfish choctaw bay, which is were you are, all the time and yes there are some BIG bull sharks roaming those waters. Ive been face to face with one that had to be 3-4 feet wide. The water was too murky for me to see the tail end of him so I have no idea how long he was. Plus I didnt stick around long enough to measure him up.


Yeah, I find the better fishing to be on the shore around the bridge rather than on the bridge, but then again I never tried bottom fishing there, so who knows! And my goal for my next visit there is defiently a bull! I tried for a few hours on one of my last nights there but all that I caught was a snag and I lost my shark rig:thumbdown:


----------

